# Autos, autos, autos...



## mistisrising (Nov 30, 2008)

This is my very first indoor room. The flowering room's dimensions are 30"x72", and it contains five 150w hps, a 180cfm exhaust fan, and a 12" wall mounted oscillating fan (yet unmounted). The veg chamber is about 30"x30", and I put the clones from this years outdoor into it. For them I have a 70w mh, that I haven't got up yet, and two fixtures for cfl's. Plus it vents directly into the fan, and gets fresh air from the flower area.

I've been chomping at the bit to see what these autos can do. I have 5 buddha white dwarf fem, and 10 of each of these- auto ak, auto white russian, diesel ryder, masterlow, low life mix, joint doc's mix, and lowryder 2. Germ so far is good, those eight empties on the end are two of each of the following; white dwarf, white russian, joint doc mix, lr2, and the low life mix. I'll let them sit there and keep watering until I need the room.

 The clones are; milenium bud x skunk #2, kc brains' mango, hog, kali mist, ak x blue berry, big bud x blue berry, Roc (?), and bubble berry. 

 there's one of the main flowering setup, the other ones are in order three, five, and eight days from seed. Then the last ones are all at two weeks. Minus the pic of the clones.

The reason that I broke up the potting setup is that I want to see how they do in each type of container. The red cups will be transplanted when they show sex, the black round ones are 6" mesh bottom, and the ones in the back are the same bread containers that time4tokin is using in his grow, approximately 1.5 gallon. I would imagine that the ones put directly into the bread containers will do the best, but time will tell.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 30, 2008)

*looking good ,,,pulling up my seat to :watchplant:

:48: :48: :48:*


----------



## daf (Nov 30, 2008)

awsome setup ill be following ur grow


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 1, 2008)

*Very nice setup you have.  
 WOW you have some EXCELLANT STRAINS!!  
Hope ya don't mind if I keep an eye on Your Grow!! :hubba:*


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 1, 2008)

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *Very nice setup you have.
> WOW you have some EXCELLANT STRAINS!!
> Hope ya don't mind if I keep an eye on Your Grow!!   :hubba:*



Don't mind if you do, I've been keeping track of yours, unfortunately, I haven't dropped a comment yet. I only have all these strains so I can figure out what two or three I want to mess with. From your grows I would have to say that the ak looks the most promising. I would add the lr2 to that since they are the biggest so far, but between two not breaking ground and two males already, I'm not sure how I'll like this strain. Certainly looks promising though.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Day seventeen update: I was there today (yesterdays pics were from saturday). We have some sex showing! One female so far, a diesel ryder, and nine males that were all well formed at seventeen days. There are a couple more that I thought were male, but I'll be back in three days (day 20) and two days after that, so I left them in the flowering area. I was surprised to find a few spider mites when I got there, but I had this stuff from my outdoor called Garden Safe Insecticide. It's good for mites, aphids, etc., and it says you can use it up to the day of harvest. I would hope I have it under control by eight weeks from now, it was only noticable on a couple of them. 

Pics: First is a pic of the males I kept. I figure if I'm gonna grow autos, it would be smart to keep the first males that show sex, and all five of these boys were balls out! Only the white russian and the joint doc's mix didn't have any to show sex. The next three are all three sections of my experiment; and obviously starting them out in the bigger pots makes a difference, but we'll see how the yields go I'm going to transplant the red cups into both the 6", and the bread containers to really compare the final outcome. Finally, there's a pic of the veg area with the males in the front. When I'm done separating the males I'll put the room into 12/12 to get some of this pollen on some hog, kali mist, and mango. The bubble berry might be interesting too, but it's an f1, so the next generation is gonna go ape shat on me. I'm not interested in the blue berry, but the bubble gum pheno will HAVE to be separated if possible. I freaking love that strain, I'm just worried because most of the bubble gum I've grown was f1, so it'll be harder to breed since the ones that show the right pheno will probably mix up again in the f2(3?), since it won't be stabilized. But what the heck, what else have I got to do? Anyways, I'll have enough to do with just one of the other mixes, so let me not get ahead of myself. Auto ak x everything I have!

For those of you that have grown autos before; how does it compute with you(s) that the smallest plant in the whole garden had hairs on it bigger than itself? I didn't have my optic, so no close up, but I'm telling you these friggin' hairs were sticking up a half an inch above the top head. I've never seen anything like it, of course I've never grown this type of strain before.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 2, 2008)

*YES The Auto's IMO are a GREAT pant to grow with their low maintenance and durable characteristics and fantastic rewards @ the end of the grow!!  *
*This is a link to a Auto 4 strain grow I did a while back.*
*Not sure if you seen it yet but the Master Low was my favorite. *
*I wish I would have gotten seeds from that strain. :holysheep: What a DUMB *** I was!!*
*Here is that link to that grow you may find something of interest to you!! *
*I think it produced the largest yield I ever had!!*

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20531

*:fly: AUTOS ARE THE BOMB :fly: *
:joint: :bongin: :48: :ccc: :smoke1: :bong:​


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 6, 2008)

Got into my garden this morning and did a little transplanting. I now have a sure 28 females collectively, and one male from all strains. I also have ten more plants still awaiting transplant, four of them are most likely males, and six more were still mysteries. I was really disappointed in the white russians, I only have one female. The other girls are; five eack ak and low life mix, four each diesel ryder and lr2, and three each white dwarf, joint doc mix, and masterlow. The six unknown are; four joint doc mix, and one each diesel, masterlow. So, best that can happen is thirty four females. Five of the seeds were fem, so really thirty one out of seventy. In actuality, considering the heat and low humidity problems, close to fifty fifty isn't all that bad. Oh, and I have one that I somehow forgot to tag when  I transplanted today, so one mystery girl also (i think its an ak).

Pot size means the world, at least so far. Their sizes coincide with the size of the pots, and while the experiment will continue, I would expect the yeilds to follow suite. I am positive that next time I'll go with all big pots, and deal with the empty room in the garden when the males go bye bye. It'll just cost an arm and a leg in soil. I tried to re use a couple of pots that I pulled males from already, but most of them had roots all the way to the bottom, so I had to dump almost all of it anyway.

I went to town on the clones. The heat took it to them this week, so I trimmed 'em all up tight and pinched the heads to start 'em a branchin'. I'm hoping to get one seed crop with these auto males before the outdoor cloning starts, but it might be too tight. We'll see when they start kicking off some pollen. 

Auto growers; About what time do the males begin to drop pollen? I'd like to have the girls in flower by then.

Edit: they sure do kick off some strange leaves (see pic 1). Besides the twisting, I have a couple of these with a single short digit. Strange looking...
Be back in a few days for another installment...


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 9, 2008)

Was there yesterday. I decided to condense the garden and shut down one of the lights to combat the heat for now. By the end of the grow, I should have gotten a stronger fan.

I did the last transplants, but there's still two that I'm not sure of. Looks like I could have thirty five females. Cross your fingers. Clones were responding great to the pruning. Should be transplanting them on day 25. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 9, 2008)

wow big setup!! How did I miss this man! Gonna pull up a chair  Looking good!


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 11, 2008)

There to water today, took what I think is two more males out of there. Down to thirty three females, I'd say heat will affect your male/female ratios. With the one light off, temps were at 85f when I got there today. I can deal with that, but I need to get that bigger fan as soon as I can. When these puppies branch a little more, I'll need to spread them out a little, and the last light will be needed. Maybe I can supplement with some cfl's.

I was afraid of burning them with nutes, so I thought I would wait until they looked like they needed it, and I thought that I saw a little nute deficiency this time. I gave them 1/4 strength fox farm big bloom, tiger bloom, and grow big. I included the grow big since this is the first time I fed 'em. A few of them were getting pretty big. Two of the lr2 and two of the white dwarfs where the biggest.

Nothing about my observations concerning pot size has changed. From here on out, I'll put them all in the biggest pots to start and deal with the empty room. The females that were started in the bread containers are dwarfing everything else. Even the girls started in the six inchers aren't performing near the level of the others. And, the one's that got transplanted after showing sex are tiny compared to the others.

The outdoor clones are coming back with a vengeance. They look as if there's a growth spurt coming. I may need to move them somewhere else soon, there's no room to do any cloning here. But, I did my job keeping them alive throught the winter.

The photos are; all the girls; all the boys; a boy close up; a white dwarf close up; the same white dwarf; the veg area.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 11, 2008)

*shame about the males ,,you keeping any for breeding ?
females are looking mighty fine tho eace:*


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 12, 2008)

I want to make seeds for sure, actually I'd like to make seeds from all the strains, but I may miss one or two. I only have one female out of the white russian, so I'm on that one, and I figure I'll cross the ak with a bunch of stuff. The lr2 actually look the most promising.


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 13, 2008)

Watered and fed a little more today. Still only half strength nutes, although I think they responded well to the last shot. Next time I'll hit 'em with a little molasses and check the ph.

A little bud porn for ya this time. I have a shot of the three biggest plants, and their top heads. Plus a shot of the veg chamber.

Luckily for my harvest, all the little ones seem to be coming along nicely. Six weeks (or so) to go, and from the previous growth, I'm psyched to see how this turns out.


----------



## HIpakalolo (Dec 14, 2008)

nice plants man


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 18, 2008)

Just a pic update. I was there to water and feed yesterday, and all looked good. They don't seem to be having any averse reaction to the nutes, and I think the food is bringing the little ones (transplants) along real well.

I found that two of the still unknowns' finally showed sex, female. So I have thirty five females now. Once I found that, I decided that the unknown transplant could become my breeder. I think it's an ak (which wouldn't suck) but I'm not sure. I have a picture of the top head, it's the one with the brown hairs, i would imagine that it means some of them have picked up some pollen. Now I'm just waiting until they drop their collective loads in these plastic bags here, and i'll be off to paint the town, or a few bottom branches.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 18, 2008)

wow nice sett up bro looking hella good keep it up its going good for sure keepem green


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 18, 2008)

I am really curious about these auto strains because I am considering sneaking a few into my veggie garden next summer


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 21, 2008)

Yesterday was five weeks, and everything looks good. I may drop the grow big next time, I'm used to keeping the N out of the mix late in the game. I may just reduced the amount, I'll have to check the other nutes and see what the N content is. They are taking the half nutes well, but I don't think I'll move it up on all of them. I might try to move up to full strength on half and see how the reaction is. Three quarters even.

As you can see from the pics, five weeks equals trichromes! That is amazing to me, I've never seen development like this. I'll save the updates for weekly now since we're down to the main event.


----------



## daf (Dec 21, 2008)

they r looking nice


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 27, 2008)

Everything is looking really good so far. The only probem is that I must've contaminated some of the flower room with pollen. I figure that I did it with my hands or clothes because most of the females seem to be unaffected. At least  I'll have more than a few seeds for future grows. I should be able to keep them viable for at least a few years. 

The pot experiment might as well be considered over. The deal is that it doesn't matter whether you start them in the smaller pots or not. All the plants that were started in the bigger ones, or were transplanted by the twenty first day of their lives into the deep pots are all in the ballpark of each other size wise.

The clones are barely making it through the three day stretch I need to take between waterings once in a while. I just don't have enough room to repot them into bigger containers, but they really need it. My buddy will take them at the end of january, and I can't wait to get them out of the way. Of course that means that we'll almost be ready to put them out again next summer.


----------



## dangreen (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice grow man I am a big fan of the Auto's Ive grown the Diesel, Snowryder , and currently growing Auto AK47. Plants are looking great, love the set up. Hopefully you will have enough room for your clones.

Hope you don't mind posted 2 pics of the 10 Auto Ak's i have growing day 43 from a few days ago.


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 28, 2008)

Don't mind. Thing that gets me is, I thought the ak's were some of the biggest. I have five ak's at  42 days and none of them have the meat on 'em that these two pics show.  I would say that maybe I didn't give them enough nutes, but I started in the third week, and at least one of them has never been transplanted. I hope they pick it up in the end.


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 4, 2009)

There again yeserday, it's really starting to smell. I don't think the fan, and or the filter can handle the smell of this much thc. I think next time I'll put a 440 cfm fan with a bigger filter, this should also help with my heat issues.

I didn't have a camera or optic, but it looks like I'll have a lr2 ready next week. All the leaves have turned completely yellow, and a few of the fans towards the top had started to die. I wish I was able to look at the trichromes. Last week they were split clear/cloudy, but I like a heavy high so I'll let it go a few more days than most. Right behind this one are two others. One is a white dwarf, it's leaves are just starting to turn. And, I also have a joint doc mix female that is looking as if it'll be there at the same time.  But for the rest, they all looked good, I just hope there is way more bud formation in these last few weeks, 'cause a few of these girls look awesome, just not filled in.

I just got my great white shark autos for the next grow. So, far I have those and the new g13 labs poison auto. I bought all femed seeds besides that, so I won't have the problems with size I had this time. No way to be shocked by transplanting if you don't do it.


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 6, 2009)

I didn't get any pics up this saturday, so when I peeked my head in there yesterday, I snapped a few shots. The first one is the lr2 that looks close.


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry to anyone that was watching, I havent updated this in a while. Today I harvested eleven of the girls, twenty one to go by next saturday. Three came down earlier due to spider mites, all three totalled about two g's of usable stuff. Plus a couple more of hash material. I'll put up some more pics next weekend.


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 21, 2009)

This is the pics from the eighth week update.


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's the week nine pics.


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's a few from the other day. I took down eleven, ten of which were super small. I'm still screwed up how the first plant to show sex was never transplanted, and still one of the smallest. You can see it fourth from the left in the first pic.

Other than that, nothing was really a surprise. I am getting  better with my close ups. Maybe I'll win a bud pic contest one of these months.

The harvest is coming, twenty one to go, fifteen of which are nice size ones. I'll have some hashy fingers and good pictures for you guys this weekend...


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 22, 2009)

great grow bro1 i think it was the amount of nutes u didnt use?? (didnt hear u mention>) but did u  flush with clearex and use black strap molasses throught-out? as well as use some root stimulator/enhancer? ie; voodoo juice? what about  fox farm 3-part souble formula?? some superthrive?? all of this will greatly help size/density/aroma/taste...jus my opinion...ask GDT or RichyB..they have done the best autos by far on here.....


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 23, 2009)

uptosumpn, I did used nutes, fox farm three pack, and molasses on the days I use plain water. I think I did a passable job on them, because I got burnt tips the next time after a feeding, then back to normal again. I did not use clearex or superthrive. Amoungst the group I know, those products have always been considered like urban legends. I never thought that anything more than plain nutes, lime, dirt, molasses, and sunshine/light were required for farming. I may do another experiment, though, and try some of these other products.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 23, 2009)

No, i ment the soubles fox-farm stuff..(open sesame,beastie blooom and cha-ching) they r used in the last 5wks...and bigger pots..maybe 3 gal grow bags??..6.5"w, 7.5"d, 13"h...those bread baskets are great though..and again, u did do a good job...oh, what was the final dry weight per plant or overall??


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 23, 2009)

Huh? I said I pulled thirteen of thirty three. And, those aren't even dry yet.

I did look at those additives from fox farm. But, since this is my first trip through with their nutes, I wanted to do more than one run with the regular to see how the others actually affect the end result. I was thinking since I've never used superthrive, I may use it on half the plants or something next time to see if it also has any affect. And, the pot size could be bigger, I wanna see how much the root ball filled up the bread containers first. Do you know the dimensions on the 2gal bags?


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 25, 2009)

The last pictures of them alive. All came down saturday, even the white russians were ready enough.


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 25, 2009)

Pics from the harvest. You can see the ones on the top were harvested days in advance, they look drier. The single one is the nicest masterlow that I had, also has a real unique smell. Since I have never grown kush, I have to assume that's the carry over trait from the original strain.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jan 25, 2009)

Beautiful Harvest ...i've got 10 auto AK's waitin myself, just trying to get the whole indoor thing figured out first ...so how's the smoke on the aks anyway??? whenever i get my indoor op up and goin' , these AK's will be my first actual grow w/ good genetics ...hopefully ya might be able to give me some pointers ...GREAT GROW! I love these auto grows ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 26, 2009)

oh, ok, I see what u r doing:hubba: ...cool..dimensions on the 2gal bags are; 5.5"x10"x6.5"///width/height/depth..let us know dry weight per plant when avail..



			
				mistisrising said:
			
		

> Huh? I said I pulled thirteen of thirty three. And, those aren't even dry yet.
> 
> I did look at those additives from fox farm. But, since this is my first trip through with their nutes, I wanted to do more than one run with the regular to see how the others actually affect the end result. I was thinking since I've never used superthrive, I may use it on half the plants or something next time to see if it also has any affect. And, the pot size could be bigger, I wanna see how much the root ball filled up the bread containers first. Do you know the dimensions on the 2gal bags?


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 3, 2009)

Sweet looking harvest man...
Cheers!!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 22, 2009)

What was the end harvest? And how was all the smoke?


----------



## mistisrising (Jun 22, 2009)

I ended up getting five and a half ounces, and a few grams of hash. I had several fall to mites, and transplanting definitely stunts them. I ran the whole thing again using just the bread containers all the way, and doubled the harvest. I'm good for now, but the next time I grow I will pay more attention to the under growth. I think better pruning, and less plants would produce a more even canopy and better growth. 

As for the smoke: Ak is by far my favorite auto. Heavy yield, vigorous growth, and a sativa high. The lr2 is my fave indica auto. Unique flavor, good potency, and the same vigor of the ak. The Snowryder was a fruity dream, but I got scared of the genetics when a pack of regular seeds produced eight females, a dud, and a hermi. But the smoke was killer. Great white shark is a strong hybrid auto that has such a smooth flavor. Good potency, good growth, but I got a bunch of phenos out of ten seeds. I had four females, and three different growth patterns. However, all the flowers tasted the same. I like the buddha white dwarf fems also. Tallest of all the plants in both grows. I think these would crush the ak's in yield under a 1000w hps, but under my 150's they were about even. Strong skunky flavor, definitely a hybrid, despite the heavy high, 'cause this stuff makes me paranoid except at bed time. The diesel ryders looked like they could've matched the yield of the ak's also, but I got two plants from a pheno that looked like a tennis ball on the end of a pencil. The other phenos were nice though. The smoke was good and strong.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2009)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> I got two plants from a pheno that looked like a tennis ball on the end of a pencil.


 
ostpicsworthless: 

That sounds quite unique!

Great journal Mistisrising, I enjoyed reading it 

eace:


----------



## metalholic (Jun 22, 2009)

Great grow dude. I hope my babies come out like that lmao. Got 3 Auto ak47 diesels now at 3 weeks and damn there stinking but, learned alot from you great journel.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 22, 2009)

Great grow and followup reports.
Glad to see an honest opinion comparing so many strains.  (Usually its just a couple being used)
Been waiting to see how the White Dwarfs stacked up against the others.  Sounds like it dishes a beating. (Im more into beatdowns than Sativa highs) Though I wouldnt mind tryin that AK one time.


----------



## mistisrising (Jun 23, 2009)

I forgot how bad the diesels stink. 

The white dwarf stunk as bad, and yes, the stone is good. The ak is a hybrid, so it does have a little hit to it.


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 12, 2010)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> I forgot how bad the diesels stink.
> 
> The white dwarf stunk as bad, and yes, the stone is good. The ak is a hybrid, so it does have a little hit to it.


 
great looking grow! I just finished my first indoor grow and about the 5th week of flowering I had a spider mite problem read on this site about all kinds of different solutions but the one I tried was the garlic water one. 
let me tell you I cut up about 4 to 5 cloves smashed them then cut them up put them in a sauce pan of water and when they got to a rolling boil boiled them for about 1 minute. let it cool put it in a spray bottle and soaked them down. man!!!! it did the trick killed them little booogers dead in their tracks and they never came back. the post said you could spray them once a week but I just kept checking them for the bug and didnt see any of them. 

not after taste or smell on the product either. chemical free and cheap!  good luck!


----------

